# The BEST Fiat Strada Abarth in the WORLD, a paint correction detail by Envy Valeting



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Valeting are delighted to bring you this paint correction detail and in depth project.
I 1st got told that I'd be detailing this car over 2 years ago. Why so long ago?
Have a look at this on Facebook and you'll know why!

Finally the time was upon us to do it, and so the car would be ready for AutoItalia at Brooklands this weekend.

So, a paint correction detail, and a thorough clean all round everywhere else!

The victim before:


Wheels were cleaned with Wolfs De-ironizer, and Envy Brushes. Door shuts and nooks and crannies were filled with G101. Followed by a nice drop of Bubbly Jubbly SSF.



Once snow foamed, the car was delicately cleaned with TBM and dried off. By now the sun (yes, the sun) was up and showed me what I feared!







The car was moved indoors where I removed Waxoyl traces, they clayed with Dodo Juice Gentle Grey clay) and measured the paint thickness over the whole car. Areas at risk were taped up, prior to machine polishing.

Now a quick look at the defects! Lots of swirls, buffer trails and the odd hologramme. RDS too but I thought I could hit them with Megs 205 or Menzerna Final finish.



Sadly I was wrong, and it was time to bring out the tried and tested Scholl S3 Gold with the Yellow Megs pad, and follow up each set with Menzerna Final finish on a black Megs pad of course wiping between sets with Eraser (love that smell!)
This gave a lovely crisp, true hologramme and buffer trail free finish.





I'm especially proud of this shot of the roof (some of you may have seen this one on Facebook



So each panel was hit with the S3 Gold then refined and moved on to the next.

The delicate rubber rear spoiled was removed so I could polish the whole area safely and thoroughly.



A quick peek at whats under the bonnet, sadly I cannot take any credit for this apart from buffing and waxing the bulkheads etc!



Once all the dusty polishing was done, the car was de-dusted and I gave her a coat of the lovely Swissvax Scuderia and left this on whilst I got on with the interior which was very satisfying (but grim in some places!)





Lots of fine detail and getting into all the crooks and nannies, inc the word PUSH on the seatbelts which took a bit of work!





So, the glass was cleaned with an alcohol based cleaner, plastics dressed with Wolfs Chemicals Trim Coat. Tyres with AS High style. Exhaust polished with Autosol.

Finally the wax was buffed off, and after over 1.5 days the car was ready to face the world. 
Without a doubt, at this point in time there is NO Fiat Strada Abarth in better condition than this one.

Ladies and Gents, I give you the Fiat Strada 130TC Abarth.













How about a bit of direct sunlight?!





















Well, thats the end of the pics for this beauty. I hope you've all enjoyed it, and I doubt we'll see another on DW.

Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Lovely job mate ;-) looks stunning paint too


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lovely work Tim, some cracking reflections and clarity of paint shots :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jesus Tim, those reflections are insane!!! STUNNING :argie:

Loving the interior.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome results :buffer: cracking looking motor, now :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Not seen one of these for years great work mate :wave:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Tim, looking super sharp fella, some amazing crystal clear reflections :thumb: some awesome prep the mop jockey who tried to give her a polish previously 

If thats your unit, I am truly envy'd, such a great space & light.


----------



## stnilsson (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice to se someone taking good care of a modern classic. Impressive work!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Had a look at your website , just great Envy Valeting !


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

stnilsson said:


> Nice to se someone taking good care of a modern classic. Impressive work!


That is what you call an uber rare car. Absolutley stunning.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fantastic job,stunning


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Outstanding work and attention to detail, the correction is first class :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Tim, looking super sharp fella, some amazing crystal clear reflections :thumb: some awesome prep the mop jockey who tried to give her a polish previously
> 
> If thats your unit, I am truly envy'd, such a great space & light.


HI Mike,
Sadly thats not my unit but mine is pretty light too.
Hope you are well


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Unbelievable work. That piece of sky is just about to cave in.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fine job.Looks good:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

That looks better than most new cars i see people in!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Very Very nice dude.

Been a long time since I saw one of these.

Top work fella..............:thumb:


Russ


----------



## Ysidfa (Jul 24, 2012)

Saw this yesterday at Brooklands.. truly stunning!!


----------



## Detailing JunKy (May 2, 2013)

Looks fantastic


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Nice reflection on a classic. Good work


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ysidfa said:


> Saw this yesterday at Brooklands.. truly stunning!!


Excellent, I'm glad they both made it there as this was always the deadline to get it done by:buffer:


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Great work tim. look foward to seeing your new facilities at some point.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Saint Steve said:


> Great work tim. look foward to seeing your new facilities at some point.


Thanks very much!
Is that you Mr H? You're most welcome once its a little straighter and will probably do an open day too.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice, very nice. Great to see an unusual car like this. Looks like the illegitimate child of a Golf and Saab but still like it :0)


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thanks very much!
> Is that you Mr H? You're most welcome once its a little straighter and will probably do an open day too.


It is indeed mate. Hope to see you very soon :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good


----------



## StevieBoy2000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahhh this brings back memories!

I had one of these when I was 21 in 1990, a very fun car; how I got away without crashing it I never know.

I thought I looked after mine but detailing like this really makes you realise how things have moved on over the years! Absolutely cracking job there mate.....


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

::doublesho wow What a rare beast !!! One of the last Fiats truly deserving of the Abarth badge ? Unlike many Fiats of this period that have rusted away this is a superb example of a true classic. My second car ever was the base model (65cl) but i always lusted after a 130 or 105 twin cam. 
Your work here is stunning... Loving the reflection shots. 

Edit: just looked at the restoration pics which make the car even more unbelievable

Pass on my respect to the owner


----------



## Mr479 (Mar 10, 2013)

some crazy reflections man!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome work.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The crazy thing is Tim, your before pics were someones after pics ..

Nice work buddy :thumb:..


----------



## Trops (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice one dude the best of old school good job


----------

